# KISS denied entry to Hall of Fame



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2006)

From a Yahoo-music story. http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/34981250



> About 200 Kiss fans protested Saturday in front of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum to demand that the band be inducted into the hall.
> 
> Fans, some from as far away as California, carried signs and had painted their faces in black-and-white to resemble Kiss band members.
> 
> ...



One wonders at the HOF's foundations' reason for the prolonged snub. As a kid I loved KISS' music and even attended a concert in Birmingham AL. for their Love Gun Tour. T'was awesome to say the least.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> From a Yahoo-music story. http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/34981250
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders at the HOF's foundations' reason for the prolonged snub. As a kid I loved KISS' music and even attended a concert in Birmingham AL. for their Love Gun Tour. T'was awesome to say the least.


 
Maybe they are still upset about the piano thing.  Or the "God Gave Rock and Roll To You" thing.

Not to mention they actually stopped rocking a LONG time ago.  And look at what Simmons is doing now..  My friend, he is not rocking.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...7711/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-8832814-3693467?ie=UTF8

LOL! 110 used & new available from $1.53


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 6, 2006)

Mr. Simmons has joined the 'Reality Show' brigade. I understand he is about to premier a program along the lines of 'Hogan Knows Best'. 

Should be interesting.


Gene Simmons Family Jewels ... Premiers August 9 ... A&E


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 6, 2006)

I figure KISS will get in the same year Rush does.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2006)

I loved Kiss, then hated them, then secretly liked them, then love them again. Having come full cycle I say they need to be inducted... then snubbed


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

While I think Kiss has become nothing more than a money-grubbing parody of themselves, I do think that they should be in the HoF, especially considering Michael Jackson's pedophilic *** has already been inducted... 
The whole thing's skewed anyway. How else would U2, Prince, and Talking Heads be inducted before Black Sabbath?


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2006)

..To deny them is dismiss an important part of R-N-R culture...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The whole thing's skewed anyway. How else would U2, Prince, and Talking Heads be inducted before Black Sabbath?


 
              :tantrum:  

 WAIT a second.. DId I hear Rush isn't inducted yet??                 :tantrum:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> WAIT a second.. DId I hear Rush isn't inducted yet?? :tantrum:


Nope, neither is Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, Kansas, Styx, Foreigner, or Yes.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah but is it not some bunch of historians who make these HOF decisions?? We are not talking cool musos or even rock journos but like RnR HISTORIANS.. Dunno what the big fuss is about.. to me induction is just a mark that someone is wholly accepted as part of the mainstream.. who cares bout being mainstream.. 

Anyways.. rock on..

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> While I think Kiss has become nothing more than a money-grubbing parody of themselves, I do think that they should be in the HoF, especially considering Michael Jackson's pedophilic *** has already been inducted...
> The whole thing's skewed anyway. How else would U2, Prince, and Talking Heads be inducted before Black Sabbath?


Agreed!  I like Kiss.  They had some good stuff.


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Nope, neither is Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, Kansas, Styx, Foreigner, or Yes.


 
What memories attached to their music....


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> What memories attached to their music....


Yeah, I grew up on that stuff... 


			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> yeah but is it not some bunch of historians who make these HOF decisions?? We are not talking cool musos or even rock journos but like RnR HISTORIANS.. Dunno what the big fuss is about.. to me induction is just a mark that someone is wholly accepted as part of the mainstream.. who cares bout being mainstream..


I guess I don't see how you can call it the *Rock and Roll Hall of Fame*, neglect Kiss and the other bands named above, and then include the genre-defining Moonglows...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 8, 2006)

KISS?

Maybe, but not before Alice Cooper-after all, it's *his* schtick they were doing.

'Course, both he and Black Sabbath took some of  _their_ schtick from Screamin' Jay Hawkins-now, there's  a guy who should be inducted...

Screamin' Jay Hawkins



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> I guess I don't see how you can call it the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, neglect Kiss and the other bands named above, and then include the genre-defining Moonglows...



The Moonglows-doesn't that mean Marvin Gaye is in there twice? 

Gotta realize, it's the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and _Museum_, after all-it is, as Jenna said, run by historians...


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> What memories attached to their music....


 
You can rememeber memories surrounding those bands.  Most are a blurr!!!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> You can rememeber memories surrounding those bands. Most are a blurr!!!!


 

Dude, I didn't say they were clear memories...


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

*jumps on up his desk, making the devil horns with both hands*
FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRD!!!!!!!!!!!11ONE!!!




Oh.... sorry.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> You can rememeber memories surrounding those bands.  Most are a blurr!!!!


(Makes a pistol with thumb and forefinger... points it at HKP) Put it down! Put the joint/doobie down! You're blurring yourself to death... (all in fun!) 


Kreth:... "I heard it then!"


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Kreth:... "I heard it then!"


Excellent version of that song. Mine is on a CD called Classic Live Performances that also has Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever, BOC - Don't Fear The Reaper, Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me, and Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do. Great disc.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Excellent version of that song. Mine is on a CD called Classic Live Performances that also has Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever, BOC - Don't Fear The Reaper, Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me, and Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do. Great disc.



A lot of the great (long) songs just can't be listened to via their studo versions once you heard them from their original live versions. The songs Freebird, Do You Feel Like We Do, Stairway To Heaven, and several others just blow their studo versions away. It pisses me off to no end hearing these songs on the FM radio stations in their "AM" versions... circumcised and missing the best parts of the song. 

Long live Rock!


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Excellent version of that song. Mine is on a CD called Classic Live Performances that also has Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever, BOC - Don't Fear The Reaper, Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me, and Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do. Great disc.


 
GREAT songs!!!...Break out the cheap wine, comsume and remember a better time...._" Woke up this morning with a wine glass in my hand..Whose wine?..What wine..Where the hell did I dine?"_


----------

